# over fert



## dozer42 (Apr 16, 2006)

i have ladies that are 1 month old today. i gave them fertalizer on monday. well when i mixed the fertalizer i was suspose to put 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons of water. well it got mixed 1 teaspoon per gallon. i didnt realize i over fertalized till friday. when i noticed i flushed out the containers (4 X 4) with 3 glasses of water. i also trimmed some of the real bad lower leaves. well today is sunday and i am still getting yellowing bottom leaves and are still in shock.

my question is should i flush out the containers with more fresh water, should i transplant in containers with new soil, or do you think my ladies will be fine.

the fertalizer that i am using is Floralicious Plus 2.8-.8-.02.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Apr 16, 2006)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> i have ladies that are 1 month old today. i gave them fertalizer on monday. well when i mixed the fertalizer i was suspose to put 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons of water. well it got mixed 1 teaspoon per gallon. i didnt realize i over fertalized till friday. when i noticed i flushed out the containers (4 X 4) with 3 glasses of water. i also trimmed some of the real bad lower leaves. well today is sunday and i am still getting yellowing bottom leaves and are still in shock.
> 
> my question is should i flush out the containers with more fresh water, should i transplant in containers with new soil, or do you think my ladies will be fine.
> 
> the fertalizer that i am using is Floralicious Plus 2.8-.8-.02.


Is your fertilizer a "soil" type fert or a "hydro" fert? Does it specify on the container as to the type of growing medium? The reason I mention this is that some ferts that are made for Hydro, must be scaled down for a dirt grow and ferts that work in Hydro for vegging, may not work the same in a "Bubbler" type grow without modifying the amounts mixed.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 16, 2006)

When you flush you should use three x's the amt of your container size.

Ex: if you are growing in a 1 gal. planter, run 3 gal. of regular water through it.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 16, 2006)

i would say that my glass is about 3/4 the size of my container. so i flushed about 2.25X. Should i go in and flush them with another glass or 2 of water.

the fertalizer seems like it is for hydro. it dosent say any thing about soil. it is super concentrated organic enhancer.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Apr 16, 2006)

If you have burn going on, flush all you like, all you are going to do is take away something it was rejecting in the first place, you can always add more, Especially with soil.
I would take it back to zero (as close as I could flush), give it a couple of days and watch it, maybe a small, small amount of nitrogen to keep the veg going and see what happens.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 18, 2006)

it has been a couple days now and my ladies are still not looking real well. i still have leaves that are turning yellow and showing signs of burning. should i give it a couple more days to see if they improve, should i flush again, or should i buy new soil and transplant.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 18, 2006)

Its gonna take a little bit to recover. Flushing was a good thing before you totally fried it. Can you post the brand name of that fert so I can research it. I use hydro ferts in my soil. love em. but you have to be careful. Hydro requires 3X the fert soil would require. So if the instructions are not clear on it don't add anymore until the feeding schedule of that particular fert is figured out.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 18, 2006)

the name of the fert is super concentrated ortanic enhancer Floralicious Plus.
2.8-.8-.02. 

my buddy gave it to me for spraying the leaves. i didnt have any other fert to add to the soil so i though that this would be fine to use. so when i mix this stuff it says 1 teaspoon per 5 gallons of water. so i would mix 1 teaspoon per 15 gallons of water if i wanted to water my soil plants.

if this is true i am really scared now. i though it was bad enough to give them 5X to much now it sounds like it really could be 15X times. 

if i transplant with new soil would this be better than letting them go?


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 18, 2006)

if you lead me in the direction of posting pics i can post some pics if that would help.


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 18, 2006)

one more quick question. should i trim off the leaves that are starting to turn real yellow and showing bad signs of burn?


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 18, 2006)

If i was you I would flush the soil out every 2 days 
and if its really bad trim them or pluck them off! Put 
some pictures so we can see the damage and what 
to do!! Hope every thing is turns out ok Peace out 
and best of luck!


----------



## dozer42 (Apr 18, 2006)

how do you submit a pic.

if i flush every 2 days dont i have to worry about root rot?


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2006)

dozer42 said:
			
		

> how do you submit a pic.


...use the "attatchment" button near the bottom of the submit page. There is a sticky post in the picture forum explaining reducing them to an acceptable size. 



> if i flush every 2 days dont i have to worry about root rot?



A single flush, if done properly and you aren't dealing with time release ferts, is sufficient.


----------

